
Data Driven Rethinkdb Clojure Library - escherize
http://z.caudate.me/one-love-an-inspired-rethink/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
sotojuan
Very cool! I love Rethink and I am glad it's making its way to more languages.

